# Romantic Music Essay topic



## Sax Girl

Hi everyone! I'm having to write an essay on 19th century romantic music, and was wondering if I could get some opinions based on your own experiences or knowledge? My topic is the evolution of emotional expression in music. I know Brahms was big for this, but is there anything you could share with me? Thanks for your time!


----------



## JTech82

I wish I could help, but that'll be $30 in advance. I charge customers $50 an hour and $100 past 2 hours.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Start with Beethoven's 6th Symphony then go to Berlioz's 'Symphonie Fantastique'. From here you should read some poetry Byron, Shelly etc. Listen to the works of Liszt and Wagner. Try to describe what feelings are being expressed in their works. Move on to Mahler (persnonal and emotional) and Bruckner (academic and expansive). Then look beyond romaticism through Richard Strauss and Early Arnold Schoenberg. Read alot og on line stuff from different 'biography' sites by googling all the names given here, absord the information and form your own opinion then write the essay! This as helpful as you need. 

JTech82 was not just being facesious, he was making a point. The internet is a place to find out things and gather inormation, but he probably suspects that you are ecpecting us to do your homework for you. However wrong or right he is doesn't matter. What does matter is that you do some of the leg work yourself and google those guy I told you about.

FC


----------



## Herzeleide

Bruckner academic? 

Indeed some passages of his (mainly vocal) music resemble counterpoint exercises, but it hardly does justice to a composer whose harmony was so influenced by Wagner.


----------



## Bach

You should define 'romantic' music. Literally, it means music that is more closely related to literature. Schumann's piano miniatures, for example, have little titles like "Von fremden Ländern und Menschenchen" where as composers in previous generations would not think to make such a connection. 

Programmatic music is key. Is Brahms a romantic composer? He didn't write anything (to my knowledge) which is vaguely programmatic or related to literature.


----------



## Sax Girl

I've already done a lot of research, but I don't play the music myself (for any snarkiness out there). So that's what I'm getting at. There has to be a part of performing that I can't grasp. Thanks for the responses


----------

